
Iannis Xenakis - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia - binarymax
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iannis_Xenakis
======
pfeyz
I would definitely recommend checking out his string quartets. I saw the JACK
Quartet perform them a couple of months ago. It was insane.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_adso67GUd4> (ST-4/1,080262)

------
bd
This made me curious to check his actual work. It seems like math and music is
not always a winning combination:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZazYFchLRI> (Metastasis)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yge7GNl5p_k> (Psappha)

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XroZgeGOdys> (Terretektorh)

------
Isamu
He came to CMU in the 80's and I got to see him "perform" one of his works -
more like a live mix. Shortly after that I bought an album of his at a used
record store - I couldn't believe I found it, he seemed very obscure to me.

Anyway, if any of you have my album, I want it back. Serious.

------
shrikant
"Pythagoras knew it, but Bach demonstrated it: without mathematics there is no
music." [1]

RIPJSB.

[1] <http://www.ntnu.no/gemini/2000-06e/32-34.htm>

------
zeynel1
His book: Formalized Music: Thought and Mathematics in Composition

[http://books.google.com/books?id=y6lL3I0vmMwC&printsec=f...](http://books.google.com/books?id=y6lL3I0vmMwC&printsec=frontcover&dq=Formalized+Music:+Thought+and+Mathematics+in+Composition&cd=1#v=onepage&q&f=false)

